# السخان الشمسي ( منظومة تسخين المياه بالطاقة الشمسية)



## الساحر (16 أغسطس 2009)

السخان الشمسي: ( منظومة تسخين المياه بالطاقة الشمسية) 

هي منظومة متكاملة تتكون من عدة اجزاء تستخدم في تجميع الاشعة الشمسية الساقطة عليها وتحويلها الى طاقة حرارية يستفاد منها في تسخين المياه خلال ساعات سطوع الشمس حيث تخزن المياه الساخنة في خزان حراري تمهيدا لاستخدامها خلال اليوم .
المكونات الرئيسية لمنظومة السخان الشمسي:
1-المجمع الشمسي.
2-الخزان .
3-هيكل التثبيت وانابيب التوصيل.

أنواع السخانات الشمسية (منظومة تسخين المياه بالطاقة الشمسية)

حيث حدث تطور تقني ملحوظ في مجال صناعة السخانات الشمسية على مستوى العالم حيث يوجد في الاسواق حالياً نوعيات مختلفة من السخانات الشمسية تتباين فيما بينها في العناصر والخامات والتصميم والسعات وطريق العمل حتى تتناسب مع كافةالاحتياجات تحت الظروف المختلفة. 
وتقسم السخانات الشمسية الى نوعين اساسين:
1-النوع التقليدي:
وينقسم هذا النوع بدوره الى قسمين :
أ-السخانات ذات الدائرة المفتوحة(تسخين مباشر):
في هذه المنظومة يمر الماء المراد تسخينه مباشرة خلال المجمع الشمسي ومنه الى الخزان ويندرج تحت هذا القسم نوعين من المنظومات
1َ-منظومة التدوير الطبيعي(بدون مضخة):
تعتمد هذه المنظومة على الجاذبية وعلى الميل من اجل تدوير طبيعي للماء لان هذه المنظومة لاتحوي معدات كهربائية وهي اكثر وثوقية من المنظومة القسرية.
2َ-منظومة التدوير القسري(مع مضخة):
تعتمد على المضخات الكهرباتيئة واجهزة السيطرة لتدوير الماء 

ب-السخانات ذات الدائرة المغلقة(تسخين غير مباشر):
تتشابه هذه السخانات مع السخانات ذات الدائرة المفتوحة فيما عدا ان الماء المستهللك لايمر مباشرة الى المجمعات الشمسية بل 
يتم تسخينه داخل الخزان عن طريق مبادل حراري مغمور داخل المياه المراد تسخينها ,ويمثل المجمع الشمسي والمبادل الحراري المغمور دائرة مغلقة يمر خلالها ماء مقطر مضاف اليه اضافات كيميائية مانعة للصدأ وذللك لاطالة عمر السخان الشمسي في المناطق التي توجد فيها درجة ملوحة عالية. 
وتقسم هذه المنظومة الى:
1َ-منظومة التدوير الطبيعي :
2َ-منظومة التدوير القسري:

2-النوع المتكامل :
يتكون هذا النوع من وعاء واحد متكامل يؤدي وظيفة المجمع الشميي والخزان في نفس الوفت وذلك بدون أي وصلات خارجية بين المجمع والخزان ,ويعتمد في مبدأ عمله على امتصاص الاشعة وتخزينها مباشرة بواسطة الماء الوجود ضمنه , ورغم هذا النوع متاح بصورة محدودة على المستوى التجاري الا انه يتوفر بأشكال وسعات وتقنيات مختلفة , علماً ان هناك العديد من الابجاث العلمية والتقنية الجارية حالياً على مستوى العالم لتحسين ادائه ورفع كفاءته الانتاجية الامر الذي سيساعد على انتشاره بصورة اوسع حيث يمتاز بإنخفاض كلفته الاقتصادية. 

انواع المجمعات الشمسية:
ان المجمعات الشمسية تعد المكون الرئيسي لانظمة التسخين الشمسية ,فالمجمع الشمسي يجمع ضوء الشمس 
ويحوله الى حرارة تنقل الى الوسيط العامل (الماء ,او الهواء) للاستخدام في المكان المطلوب.
وهناك ثلاثة انواع للمجمعات الشمسية :
1-المجمعات المستوية.
2-المجمعات الانبوبية المخلاة 
3-انظمة المجمعات التخزينية التكاملية.
اولا:المجمعات المستوية:
وهي المجمعات الاكثر انتشاراً من بين الانظمة الاخرى ,فهو عبارة عن صندوق معدني معزول مع غطاء بلاستيكي او زجاجي مع صفيحة معدنية ماصة للحرارة , والوسيط الناقل للحرارة فيها اما سائل او هواء.
أ-المجمعات المستوية ذات الوسيط السائل :حيث يتدفق السائل الناقل للحرارة (غالباًالماء) ضمن الصفيحة الماصة ليسخن ويخرج من الطرف المقابل ,وهي اما ان تكون مباشرة او غير مباشرة.

ب-المجمعات المستوية الهوائية: تستعمل بشكل اساسي من اجل تدفئة الهواء في المنازل او للاغراض الاخرى وحيث يتدفق الهواء ضمن صفيحة الممتص اما بشكل طبيعي او باستخدام مروحة ليسخن ويخرج منها للاستخدام ,وتعد هذه المجمعات اقل كفاءة من المجمعات ذات الوسيط السائل

ثانياً:المجمعات الانبوبية المخلاة :
المجمعات الانبوبية المخلاة يمكن ان تعطي درجات حرارة عالية جداً تتراوح(170ــــ350) فهرنهايت مما يجعلها أكثر ملاءمة لتطبيقات التبريد والتطبيقات البخارية الصناعية ,ومن جهة ثانية المجمعات الأنبوبية اكثر كلفة من المجمعات المستوية ,حيث يكلف الواحد منها ما يعادل كلفة انشاء اثنين من المجمعات المستوية. 
وتتألف هذه المجمعات عادة من صفوف متوازية من الانابيب الزجاجية ,كل انبوب يحتوي على انبوب زجاجي خارجي شفاف وبداخله انبوب معدني ماص للحرارة ,حيث يكون مغطى بمادة تمتص الحرارة الشمسية بشكل جيد ,ويمتاز هذا النوع من المجمعات بمردود عالي سبب ذلك هو ان الهواء بين الانبوبين المتداخلين مزال الامر الذي يحول دون ضياع الحرارة بفعل التوصيل 

ثالثاً : انظمة المجمعات التكاملية :
تعرف ايضاً بإسم ( (icsتتألف من خزان واحد او اكثر حيث يكون كل خزان مطلي من الداخل بمادة داكنة ويكون معزول بشكل جيد ,فهذا المجمع يلعب دور المجمع الشمسي ودور الخزان في وقت واحد.
الاعتبارات الفنية الواجب مراعاتها في اختيار وتركيب السخان الشمسي :
هناك عدة اعتبارات فنية يتم على ضوئها اختيار وتركيب السخان الشمسي المناسب نذكر منها:
1-نوع منظومة السخان الشمسي والتي يتم تحديدها بناءاً على طبيعة الاستهلاك ونوعية المياه المتوفرة وكمية المياه المطلوبة للاستعمال اليومي .
2-سعة الخزان و التي تمثل كمية المياه المطلوبة للاستعمال اليومي والتي تعتمد بالدرجة الاولى على عد د افراد المنزل .
3-زاوية الميل للمجمعات الشمسية والتي يجب ان تتناسب مع الموقع الجغرافي للمنزل .
4-تثبيت السخان الشمسي بإحكام مواجهاً للجنوب بقدر الامكان مع تفادي حدوث ظلال على سطح المجمع من المباني المجاورة.
5- تغطية اسطح المجمعات الشمسية كلما دعت الحاجة الى ذلك.
6-خدمة الصيانة والمتابعة .

ب- تسخين احواض السباحة بالطاقة الشمسية:
ان سخانات الماء الشمسية يمكن ان تستعمل ايضاً لتسخين مياه المسابح , حيث تقوم المجمعات الشمسية بتسخين المياه الى درجات اعلى بقليل من درجة حرارة الجو المحيط ,حيث تستخدم لهذه الغاية المجمعات الشمسية الرخيصة الغير مزججة والتي تصنع عادة من المواد البلاستيكية المعدة خصيصاً لهذه الغاية.
فالمجمعات الشمسية المزججة ليست نموذجاً للاستخدام في تطبيقات تسخين مياه المسابح ماعدا الاحواض الداخلية .

ان تسخين مياه المسابح باستخدام الطاقة الشمسية يتطلب مجمع شمسي ذو مساحة تساوي من(50ـــ150) من المساحة السطحية للمسبح وهذا مكلف نوعاً ما, وبشكل عام كلما زادت مساحة المجمعات اصبح بالامكان استخدام المسبح في طقس بارد اكثر .كما ان تغطية المسبح وعزله يؤثر تخفيض ضياعات الحرارة بشكل ملحوظ وبالتالي الحفاظ على مياه المسبح دافئة لفترات طويلة.
حيث يتطلب أي نظام تدفئة شمسي لحوض سباحة من(2000ــــ10000)$ وهذا يعتمد الحجم وعلى تصميم النظام وعلى نوع المجمعات 000 في حين ان كلفة الصيانة منخفضة جداً.

يمكن استخدام الطاقة الشمسية لتدفئة الابنية شتاءاً ,حيث يتألف النظام من مجمعات شمسية وخزان للحرارة ومضخة في حال استعمال الماء الساخن كوسيط ناقل للحرارة ,ومروحة في حال استعمال الهواء كوسيط ناقل للحرارة .كما تحتاج انظمة التدفئة بالطاقة الشمسية الى مصدر حراري مساعد , اذا لم تحتو على خزان حراري .
ويعتمد مبدأ عملها على وجود مجمع شمسي يقوم بلتقي الطاقة الشمسية وتحويلها الى حرارة تنتقل الى الوسيط العامل والذي بدوره ينقل الحرارة الى المكان المراد تدفئته. 
ويبين المخطط التالي كميات المياه المسخنة باستخدام تقنيات التسخين الشمسي في بعض الدول عام 2000


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (16 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك مهندس الساحر

معلومات مفيدة 

جهود مشكورة
وإليك هذا الرابط 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/search.php?searchid=2018523&pp=25&page=3# اصنع سخانك الشمسي بنفسك Build Your Own Solar Heater 

به بعض المعلومات قد تفيد المطلع على الموضوع.

تقبل شكري وإمتناني.


----------



## eng.m.a (19 أغسطس 2009)

أخي الساحر 
شكرا على هذا العرض الشامل والمختصر


----------



## الساحره الصغيره (3 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا على المعلومات لكن ارجو معلومات اكثر عن السخانات الشمسيه لان بحث تخرجي هو عن السخانات الشمسيه ارجو المساعده


----------



## حيدرتحسين (3 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا اخي وعاشت ايدك


----------



## محمدميكانيك (24 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا وبارك الله بيكم 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## حسن59 (25 ديسمبر 2009)

*    
 من اجل اللحاق بركب التقدم العلمى العالمى
نناشد الاخوة الاعضاء وزوار ملتقى المهندسين العرب​​ نرجو مساعدتنا على انشاء مركز صغير لبحوث الطاقة النظيفة يلجا اليه المخترعين من جميع انحاء الوطن العربى لتنفيذ اختراعاتهم واجراء الابحاث ونرجو من كل من لديه امكانية مراسة رجال الاعمال او مراسلة جهات اجنبية لها اهتمام بهذا الموضوع.. ان يساعدنا لتنفيذ هذا المشروع

للمراسلة :
ملتقى المهندسين العرب_قسم الطاقة البديلة والمتجددة​انظر. موضوع تنفيذ المستحيل. قسم الطاقة البديلة والمتجددة.​​​​*​


----------



## رعد يوسف (9 يوليو 2010)

مشكور - بارك الله فيك


----------



## khalednaq (25 يوليو 2010)

شكرا على هذا المجهود. ياريت كان الموضوع مدعم بالصور ورسومات


----------



## mouhammadjum (12 ديسمبر 2010)

ارجو من كل من يملك معلومات عن حسابات المجمعات الشمسية ان لايبخل بها على زملائه وشكرا


----------



## م محمد حمدى السيد (6 يناير 2011)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## ahmedfahim (11 يناير 2011)

مشكور حبيبي على هذا الموضوع القيم 

مودتي


----------



## عقيل يوسف (15 يناير 2011)

شكرا يا اخي العزيز


----------



## amar01000 (11 أبريل 2011)

يعطيك العافية


----------



## صوت الجزيرة (13 أبريل 2011)

شكرا على المجهود


----------



## علي العطبي (17 أبريل 2011)

شكرآ لك اخي


----------



## abusalama (24 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم
شكرا على المنتدى الجميل
انا من الامارات و من امارة ابوظبي ناوي بعون الله ببناء بيتي في المستقبل القريب و كنت حاب استخدم الطاقة الشمسية في تسخين المياه و حتى لو ممكن في الاضاءة الخارجية . فهل ممكن المساعدة بالشركات المتوفرة في الدولة او مدى صلاحية وو اقعية هذي الفكرة. شكرا لكم و مبارك عليكم الشهر


----------



## mohamedshehata1 (25 أغسطس 2011)

abusalama قال:


> السلام عليكم
> شكرا على المنتدى الجميل
> انا من الامارات و من امارة ابوظبي ناوي بعون الله ببناء بيتي في المستقبل القريب و كنت حاب استخدم الطاقة الشمسية في تسخين المياه و حتى لو ممكن في الاضاءة الخارجية . فهل ممكن المساعدة بالشركات المتوفرة في الدولة او مدى صلاحية وو اقعية هذي الفكرة. شكرا لكم و مبارك عليكم الشهر



السلام عليكم. الفكرة ممتازة و هى مطبقة فى بعض الفيلات فى مصر حيث تستخدم السخانات الشمسية و الاضاءة بالطاقة الشمسية ايضا للحدائق. و ايضا يمكن تسخين مياه حمامات السباحة عن طريق الطاقة الشمسية. و هذه الشركة من الممكن ان تساعدك. www.greensuncity.com و بالتوفيق.


----------



## م باسل وردان (31 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا عالمعلومات الرائعة
والله يسلم هالايدين


----------



## fawzy_mecha2100 (10 سبتمبر 2012)

*كفاءة السخان الشمسي في الشتاء*

ماهي كفاءة السخان الشمسي في فصل الشتاء


----------

